# rabbit FESTIVAL?!!?



## timetowaste (Dec 17, 2007)

the celebration of rabbits is taking it to the street this march in iowa!

www.visitlakecharles.or
Iowa Rabbit Festival. Mar. 14-16. More than 35,000 revelers celebrate the rabbit industry with music, carnival rides, parades, a petting zoo, pony rides, Miss Bunny Pageant and food. Iowa, La., 1-800-456-7952, .

http://www.ajc.com/news/content/travel/southeast/ga_stories/2007/12/17/trcal_1217.html
and scroll down to march !!!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL! We should get in on this! :bunnydance:



sas :biggrin2:


----------



## pamnock (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't know how to put this . . . but the festival promotes the rabbit "industry" and a major highlight of the festival is the food. (I'm sure it won't take you long to figure out what the main dish is).



Pam


----------



## Pipp (Dec 18, 2007)

Oops, missed that. 

:vomit:



Nevermind. :embarrassed:


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 18, 2007)

oh that's not cool

:embarrassed::baghead:whistling:yeahthat:


----------

